# Lake Cadillac today. Great perch fishing!



## NockThemDown (Dec 6, 2011)

been going up there for years never seen a perch over 9 so he did well, good for him, were the crappie hitting at all, last year this time 3 hours on the ice and you had 25 this year, now 3 hours and maybe a few if your lucky


----------



## 02F350 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well cc2010, for your information I was fishing with cs75198. I was reluctant to say anything regarding your post. But I have now finished mine and cs75198 catch for dinner, and boy (little boy) let me tell ya it was the best meal with my best friend. So kick rocks cc2010 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RedBlazer (Mar 27, 2010)

Good Morning Guys, Nice job on the perch!
I wonder what our DNR say about the tiny perch syndrome. Doesn't matter where you go, Hardy to Higgins, Houghton Lake to Hamlin, Mecosta to Martiny, tiny perch abound everywhere. :tdo12: Put the camera down and watch em' come out of the weeds!
The other day on Horsehead, there were clouds of em under me, 8 fow or 33 fow. Using the camera, I was able to keep it away from most of the tiny ones and managed 8 5-6 inchers and one 9". The little ones tasted just as good as the 9" did, just had to clean more.
They had eggs in em' too. I think we need to keep more of these little dudes and help out the population. (If there were a deer behind every tree, we would surely do some management effort of some kind.) 
A buddy said that he's never seen em' too small coming out of the fry pan...I think he's on to somethin'!
Mmm, Mmm good!
And I too, thank you, sir! I love being able to fish when I choose to!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I've caught numerous decent perch on Cadillac and Mitchell this year....not jumbos by any means...but good 8-9.5" fish. Have to catch about 15 little ones for every good one but have found a few.

Was out last night right at 6:30 on Cadillac and must have caught the tail end of the crappie bite...ended up with 12 and they shut right down at dark! Would have liked to have got out earlier but work till 6 so what do you do???


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

gillcommander said:


> Would have liked to have got out earlier but work till 6 so what do you do???


Quit your job :cwm27: LOL


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Gill, did they get rain or snow last nite

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Heavy wet snow last night

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smada962 (Feb 18, 2009)

There needs to be more big predator fish out there. More big pike and muskies to thin a few of them out. If people selectively harvested these predators a little more and let go more more of the big ones that would help a lot.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

redneckman said:


> Heavy wet snow last night
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hows the ice holding up? Heading to a lake a little south of there on Saturday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I haven't been out in two weeks as I went to the U.P. I will be out there tomorrow and can let you know. I am sure it will be more than safe to walk on since there HAS been trucks on the ice. (Don't think you can drive on the lake because I said there were trucks. I don't want to be responsible for someone going through with a truck)

Redneckman


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

redneckman said:


> I haven't been out in two weeks as I went to the U.P. I will be out there tomorrow and can let you know. I am sure it will be more than safe to walk on since there HAS been trucks on the ice. (Don't think you can drive on the lake because I said there were trucks. I don't want to be responsible for someone going through with a truck)
> 
> Redneckman


Thats cool, I'd appreciate it! And I'll be walking, I dump my truck in the drink and I have a 200 mile walk home! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mt8026 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great report!!! you can keep whatever you would like to put in your frying pan... Go get em'


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Capnhook said:


> Cadillac and Mitchell are classic stunted perch lakes. Think about it....if youare catching 4" fish with eggs, then they are sexually mature. A 4" MATURE fish is stunted. We should thank Cs75198 for taking those fish out. A slot on pan/perch would do nothing for Cadillac/Mitchell. IMHO Capnhook


The idea is to keep genetically superior fish spawning, thus at least having the potential to produce larger progeny. Keeping those smaller fish is a lot of work for a little fillet, but coupled with the spawn it's worth it, those eggs are great!....


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I can kind of see everyones POV a little. BUT having said that if he wants to keep littler ones who is to tell him he can't. They clean up just fine and taste great. I have kept plenty of little ones (mostly because I swear they shrink in the bucket lol) but I fish Van Etten in oscoda now and then and there is a huge population of perch and MANY from 4-6in but we still get a lot from 8-11. I recently got alimit of 7-11.5. With one 13in hog. The 13 is gonna go on the wall simply cuz no one will believe me if it doesn't lol. Besides the few that were with me. But point being overfishing is huge but when there is a huge number they need to be thinned. Yes there are big ones but the little ones over populate. But they taste great. ;-) eat on fellows. And thank you for your service sir!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

